
Before the Flood [video] - hackerkid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90CkXVF-Q8M
======
dylanfw
I haven't seen this yet, but for anyone that's interested: Trent Reznor and
Atticus Ross (Nine Inch Nails, Social Network, Gone Girl, Girl w/ the Dragon
Tattoo, and more) provide the score for this film.

~~~
lucidstack
And a couple of (stunning) tracks from Mogwai

------
wolfram74
I watched this last night, and have been thinking on the subject of iron
fertilization, there's good reason to think that large swathes of the ocean
are limited in phytoplankton population due to iron deficiencies. When there
are so many people with tech fortunes that kind of disdain government, I'm
surprised no one has spent the 30k+legal fees to do some free-agent geo
engineering. Sure it's a bit reckless, but wasn't the time for contemplative
measured responses to this train-wreck a decade ago?

[http://www.nature.com/news/ocean-fertilization-project-
off-c...](http://www.nature.com/news/ocean-fertilization-project-off-canada-
sparks-furore-1.11631)

~~~
rojobuffalo
Geo-engineering is an interesting idea, but I'm not sure how you balance
projects like that with the push to cap bad behavior. Maybe we need both. It's
hard to garner the proper emotional response to the climate trajectory we are
on. Maybe a geo-engineering project would register the appropriate level of
alarm that we seem to be missing. You might like this book that I'm almost
done with: [https://www.amazon.com/How-Cool-Planet-Geoengineering-
Audaci...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Cool-Planet-Geoengineering-
Audacious/dp/0547520239).

------
dgellow
I have a naive question: As a software developer, how can I contribute to the
cause?

~~~
rojobuffalo
Industrial agriculture is often under-represented in these discussions, but
it's the leading or second-leading cause of climate change. At the same time,
diet-related disease is the leading cause of human death. Growing some part of
your diet is a really important thing that people need to be doing.

So you could get into growing some food or look for ways to support local
farming. To those points, my startup project (terrafarm.io) is a web platform
for making it easier for people to contribute to local food systems. It is
only a demo atm, but the plan is to have an official product this upcoming
Spring. I'm the only person working on it full-time, but I'm always on the
look-out for people who care about the problem and want to contribute. So far,
I've only hired contractors because I can't afford more than that. But feel
free to PM me if you have any interest or feedback on the concept.

~~~
dgellow
I tried your demo, I have to say it was a very confusing. Expect an email with
more details later this week when I can find some free time.

~~~
rojobuffalo
Thanks for checking it out! Sorry I wasn't more clear about it. It's still
just bits and pieces of the initial design, and is clearly not in any sort of
useful state. I'm not yet asking anyone to try it out--just pointing to the
link in case you want to track the development.

~~~
dgellow
ok, noted :)

------
happy-go-lucky
among the ten highest-spending lobbyists, _the United States Chamber of
Commerce is currently #1_.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_fuels_lobby](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_fuels_lobby)

------
agnivade
Love the comments section ! So classic youtube ..

